# Slow cooked Pulled pork



## Royd Wood (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Hee heee .


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 13, 2012)

Well that's one way to do it. LOL


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 13, 2012)

HAHAHAHA Here I was expecting a FABULOUS recipe... but nope, just a new heating method


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA Here I was expecting a FABULOUS recipe... but nope, just a new heating method


 ME TOO!


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 13, 2012)

Is that an AGH?  Too, too cute!!


----------



## mek (Jan 15, 2012)

I sat there staring at the wood fire; going where is the pork... oh there's the pig .... how come its not in the oven... not in a tray? ... no marinate... hang on slow cooked?  ... slow five seconds thinking ... OH  ...


----------

